# OEM parts for Beneteau



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi guys. I just recently bought a 98' 461. Would like replace some misc. broken stuff with OEM parts. My local dealer is completely hopeless. Does any one know where stuff like cockpit cup holders, hatches, hatch covers etc. can be had?? Great site BTW.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Try Beneteau Beneteau USA


----------



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

Never work -way too obvious! I guess I assumed that they don't deal direct.
I'll call tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not sure whom makes the hatches, would assume Lewmar if US built, if not. Goiot made a lot of hatches and deck gear for Beneteau and Jeanneau over the years. There is a list of manufacutures and boats they supplied on there website too.

Marty


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

You can request a user ID and log onto their parts site linked from their home site Beneteau USA Once you're into their site check similiar models if you can't find what you want. Beneteau is always adding to the diagrams so don't be afraid to search. Also note that there are some times multiple pages inside a category. I think they refer to them as versions. If all else fails call them. They're a bit slow on responding to emails so don't go that route if you can help it. Even if the part is available through a major vendor check with "B" as their prices are often competitive.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

To add to the above...Get your hull ID/BEY Number.

Have any questions; send an E-mail to Ward Richardson at Beneteau with your BEY number. He should be able to help with any questions you have and provide you with the necessary information.
<O</O

He has always been very helpful for me, just this year I needed a part for my Lewmar windlass, I knew it was a Lewmar but I did not know the model number. Sent Ward an e-mail and 24 hours later I knew exactly what was on the boat.<O</O<O</O


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've ordered many things from Beneteauusa.com. You may get Ward Richardson on the phone (or another customer service rep). They are fantastic, spending time with me to determine what I need. They will also email you instructions on everyting from maintaining your furler to dealing with keel bolt rust.
http://hallmont.com/pics/sailnet posts/keel bolts/Rusty Keel Bolts - from Ward Richardson.doc

Last I talked with Ward, I had "homework" to find out the type of furler I have and which stove I have, and the diameter of the forestay roller tube (there are 2 different diameters for that tube), I'm about to send him an email like this:

1. Need roller tube end cap for 45mm tube. (That's the little black plastic piece on the bottom of the rolling tube that keep the jib from fouling on the forestay when tacking.)
2. Stove is Force 10. Please send replacement knob.
3. Furler is Profurl. Please send maintenance instructions.
4. Please send the little plastic cap that prevents water from entering the cockpit storage located behind the cockpit seats.
5. Please send deck fill port for "Water" (I have one you sent that says "Waste", I no longer need it and will return it.)
6. Please send replacement bulb for deck light. (It goes into the deck light/steaming light fixture that is 1/2 way up the mast.)
7. I'm replacing the red/green bow light. What brand of navigation light lines-up with the holes on the mounting plate. Is there a special bracket to use? What have other people done.
8. Windlass has siezed. Falcon 1500. I have the parts break-out from the Falcon site. I have the gasket kit from them. Are there any special instructions I should follow when I fix this?

Anyway, that is the type of list I have right now. I agree with the previous poster. It's better to call them -- a lot more enjoyable and you'll make more progress overall.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks all. I phoned down today and got everything sorted. VERY helpful and easy to deal with.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## britsailor007 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Check ou Beneteau USA*

They have an online parts systems called Syselios. Hard to use, but it has all the parts and great prices.


----------



## gr8trn (Dec 10, 2008)

I have not had any luck with a general email via the beneteauUSA site. I guess I should just pick up the silly phone.
SysElios does work well though, and the prices are good.
Greg


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

gr8trn said:


> I have not had any luck with a general email via the beneteauUSA site. I guess I should just pick up the silly phone.
> SysElios does work well though, and the prices are good.
> Greg


Yes, you really have to call them. I used the above email as a reference when I called them.

Near as I can tell, they have 2 people that answer the phone regularly (Todd and Ward). They are both very helpful.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

[email protected] allways gets a promp response.

Cheers


----------



## DavidFrosh (Nov 11, 2010)

*Parts for 461*

I have the same issue. I have a 98 461. Need a shower cover for the external shower on the stern. Beneteau service is horrible. The suggestion you got to call them did not work for me. They do not return calls or emails.. Did you get any other suggestions?
Thanks
David Frosh


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

DavidFrosh said:


> I have the same issue. I have a 98 461. Need a shower cover for the external shower on the stern. Beneteau service is horrible. The suggestion you got to call them did not work for me. They do not return calls or emails.. Did you get any other suggestions?
> Thanks
> David Frosh


Have had nothing but excellent service from Beneteau. Suggest you email Ward. 
[email protected]


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm amazed that you did not have a great experience. Call them back.. They were probably helping another customer when you called.

They are amazingly good.

If you are talking about the cover to the transom shower, depending on the shower it may be US made. If it's the kind that in a little box with the handle (and hose) fitting into a hole in the bottom, inside the box, and the control knob to the righ inside the box, then I've seen replacements on eBay lately.

(If you get a full replacement, send/sell me the extra hose you have. Mine got, ummm, hosed.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Try this

SSi Cool Water Stowaway Shower for Boat or RV wht hose: eBay Motors (item 270521624731 end time Nov-22-10 12:24:54 PST)

Regards,
Brad


----------

